# Galaxy Tab 2 P3113 OTA 4.0.4



## xXPrOwLeRXx (Jun 29, 2012)

I have two Galaxy Tab 2's.Has anyone got the OTA 4.0.4 my rooted tab tried to install but kept failing but my unrooted tab was able to install it. So I unrooted it and went back to the original state and it would download the first OTA that released which was a few fixes on 4.0.3 but then when I reboot and check for 4.0.4 it tells me no update available. I tried kies (worthless) and about a hundred other things today only to no avail im wondering if it has to do with the update channel or if it is my device.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

You could just grab something like AOKP based on ICS 4.0.4 if you cant get the official OTA


----------



## xXPrOwLeRXx (Jun 29, 2012)

I found the stock update at samsung-updates.com which isnt affiliated with samsung and flashed it in ODIN and it is running like a champ.Heres the link http://samsung-updates.com/device/?id=GT-P3113


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

wowza, 766mb


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

OTA worked and runs great however my bookmarks widget is now missing? Any ideas?

Edit: Took away the regular bookmark widget and gave me a whack sBookmarks widget (it sucks!)


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

I got the ota but is there any easier way to root

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

[sub]I just flashed CWR back on with odin and flashed the root zip file again. Worked and took like 2 minutes[/sub]


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

Can u give simple instructions

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1657056 follow these instructions (grab odin from here)

but grab files from here http://rootzwiki.com...13-updated-519/ (recovery image here)

Root file is here http://rootzwiki.com...t-galaxy-tab-2/ (root zip here)


----------



## DAN SWAGGER A.K.A DSWAGGZ (Apr 11, 2012)

That will root this firmware

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## j2b2 (Nov 2, 2011)

Did mine, I rooted so I could put nova in system/apps. Stock launcher was killing me wasting all that screen real estate.


----------



## winterwar (Oct 3, 2011)

xXPrOwLeRXx said:


> I found the stock update at samsung-updates.com which isnt affiliated with samsung and flashed it in ODIN and it is running like a champ.Heres the link http://samsung-updat...ce/?id=GT-P3113


I downloaded that file and updated through Odin. It works great, but I am unable to gain root again. After reinstalling the recovery in Odin and reflashing the CWM zip file, I get a restart boot loop.

I was able to reflash my backup for 4.0.3 again...


----------



## TionnZ (Jun 11, 2012)

How to flash the file HOME_P3113UEBLG2_814538_REV04_user_low_ship.tar.md5 with Odin . I Put it in PDA area ?


----------

